# Kitchen Island Hood Location



## Jleev6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Guys.
I got a kitchen remodel problem that I hope someone here can help me solve.  Here are the facts:

-Island cooktop
-Island hood above cooktop w/ six inch duct piping
-Stud in ceiling preventing the cooktop ducting to be moved to exactly centered over cooktop.  Ducting butted as far as the stud will allow.  
-right now installed and about three inches off center.  It is noticeable and looks terrible.  Contractor says thats the best he can do. 

Any ideas on how to get this centered?  I live in a two story house and there is a bedroom directly over the kitchen so I dont want to mess with the ceiling studs too much.  Thanks for reading and for your feedback in advance.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 16, 2010)

Not many options here unless you can somehow use felxible duct to get around the stud.


----------



## superjedi (Nov 18, 2010)

Is your island already in place?  Any way to move it 3"?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 20, 2010)

First off this should of been checked when the kitchen was first being designed so somebody really goofed here but that doesn't fix your problem  
 has anyone talked to the manufacture to see if the fan can be altered for exhaust


----------



## havasu (Nov 20, 2010)

How about getting rid of the hood all together, and adding a pop up downdraft? I had a similar problem and did not want to block the view into the family room, so I added the pop up, and it works flawless, and is invisible until it's needed.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 21, 2010)

havasu said:


> How about getting rid of the hood all together, and adding a pop up downdraft? I had a similar problem and did not want to block the view into the family room, so I added the pop up, and it works flawless, and is invisible until it's needed.



This sounds awesome, could we see a picture?


----------



## havasu (Nov 21, 2010)

Here you go. I routed the ducting into the cabinet to the right and out thru the attic, because I am on a slab. If the OP was on a raised foundation, the job would me much easier.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 21, 2010)

SWEET!!!, Looks great


----------



## Yuk1L33 (Nov 24, 2010)

i agree with havasu...as what he did for his kitchen looks great..


----------



## granite-girl (Nov 24, 2010)

SOunds like you have two good options there.  Will either one work ?  WHat's underneath the flooring in your kitchen ?  Will a downdraft work ? 
Good Luck


----------



## rnddude (Dec 2, 2010)

Does your hood have the ducting inside of a surround shield? Most do, and the ducting is hidden from view. If so, the ducting can be offset inside with elbows to allow the hood to be centered. Can you post a picture?


----------

